# Anal Glands



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Anyone ever have a cat with leaky anal glands? I just woke up from a nap and found Sinatra curled up on my arm and there was a god awful smell on my arm. Then he licked a spot on the bed for about five minutes until I moved him away and now he had been licking himself down there for another five minutes. I will take him in if I have to but he has to go in next week for follow up shots and I would like to get it down in one visit if I can. Anyone else have this happen? I'm worried.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Also, this has happened before and they usually just leak like this for a day and then they are fine.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

My mom's cat Rusty has leaky anal glands that get impacted and infected if they aren't expressed occasionally. He used to leave little surprises on your lap/the couch/the bed when he got really relaxed. :roll:


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Should I take him to the vet now or should I wait until he gets his second round of shots? I certainly don't want him to get infected.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Hmm, well if he isn't butt scooting or look irritated you can probably wait. Not every cat will get an infection, it's just the way Rusty is I think. The way you describe it this is normal for him, so I would just bring it up at the next round of shots.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Yes, my female cat Pip would occasionally have little accidents. It happened usually when she was lying on the bed purring while being petted. So most occurences were when she was happy and relaxed. 
There is NOTHING like that smell. 

I think the glands can leak like that - infrequently - with no need for alarm. The red flag is if the glands are impacted and the cat licks excessively or scoots.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Alright, I will definitely take him in if he expresses pain or more discomfort rather than cleaning. It is just soooo smelly, lol!!! Thanks Rachel, I appreciate it .


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

I know exactly what you mean. Rusty's little surprises were just the worst! Try having to express anal glands as part of your job, I hate it! LOL


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

OMG, I could never do that, it is soooo smelly!!


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Well I bought some Nature's Miracle and put it on our futon mattress for the smell and Sinatra is currently sleeping on top of my TV while I watch Law & Order, so he seems fine. Thanks for calming me down!


----------



## granitestatecat (Apr 17, 2011)

you can also express them yourself ... do a youtube search for expressing anal glands


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

It is hard enough to do on a dog, I'm not trying a cat! I will leave it to the professionals- like Rachel!


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

My cats have never leaked, but Egypt shot out a bit during a previous Vet visit....was not nice. I can't imagine having to do that on my own on a regular basis.


----------

